

'Brain fitness' market booming as Boomers age, but does it work? - edw519
http://abcnews.go.com/print?id=5186024

======
whacked_new
They "work" as far as making you an expert at the training task itself; i.e.,
a domain-specific task. 100 faces in 15 minutes? I feel great about my
cognitive prowess now!

Staying sharp is so much more than clicking on colorful boxes and memorizing
the position of pictures. I almost get queasy when I see those "guaranteed to
work!" spins on these programs.

Meanwhile, Warren Buffet (78), Bill Gates (53), and Morris Chang (77) are all
world class bridge players. How's that for a brain game, huh?

